# So Good to Hear These Cases of Karma, This Elephant/Ivory Hunter's Fate is Well-Deserved



## SeaBreeze (Apr 20, 2015)

This time, the elephant kills the ivory interested elephant hunter....refreshing turn around.  http://www.boredpanda.com/elephant-kills-professional-game-hunter-ian-gibson/




> Last week, professional Zimbabwean big-game hunter Ian Gibson was trampled by a young bull elephant after spending 5 hours tracking it for an American hunting client.
> 
> The 55-year-old hunter, who worked with Chifuti Safaris, approached the elephant to measure its ivory when his client had stopped to rest. When he and his tracker, Robert, came within 50-100m of the elephant, it began to charge, as it was in an aggressive state called “musth.”
> 
> Gibson fired off one shot before being killed, and the elephant survived.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2015)

Good, served the devolved twit right. Gotta love karma!


----------



## Cookie (Apr 20, 2015)

I guess instant karma got him.  Good for the elephant!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 21, 2015)

Good!!


----------



## rt3 (Apr 21, 2015)

Interesting the person with the gun on the left didn't engage. Trophy ivory hunters are small in number compared to the poachers. If you really cared you would support the groups that want to stamp out international ivory trade which includes most large hunting groups like Safari international. No doubt about it, that the guide would much rather go out this way than setting at a computer keyboard telling others how to live.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 21, 2015)

Yay for that elephant but this is so sad to read.


----------



## rt3 (Apr 21, 2015)

The aggressive nature of the elephant will be reviewed by a committee, and probably be culled from the herd. But still at least, he got his in ,  is that what you are saying?


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 21, 2015)

It is karma but guys like this are needed for conservation and frequently lobby and participate in conservation efforts more than most. He knew the risks.


----------



## rt3 (Apr 21, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> It is karma but guys like this are needed for conservation and frequently lobby and participate in conservation efforts more than most. He knew the risks.


Exactly.  And no doubt about it would rather go out this way than cholesterol from setting at a desk.


----------



## rt3 (Apr 21, 2015)

Just out of curiosity how many people here, have been close to an elephant, heard a lion's roar from 10 miles away or even closer, or smelled giraffe or grizzly skat.  Or a Moose run through your camp sight , or had  Leopard hunt you at night.  Or  run from crocs. (You can count sharks if your from Australia).     I thought not.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 21, 2015)

I wish that elephant safety and health as long as it lives.  The killer got what he went out there for, a thrill......his last!!!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 21, 2015)

Rt, I fail to see how irritation improves one's arguments. Have a lovely day. Pax.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 21, 2015)

rt3 said:


> Just out of curiosity how many people here, have been close to an elephant, heard a lion's roar from 10 miles away or even closer, or smelled giraffe or grizzly skat.  Or a Moose run through your camp sight , or had  Leopard hunt you at night.  Or  run from crocs. (You can count sharks if your from Australia).     I thought not.



I rode an elephant at a zoo a long time ago.  Now I no longer go to zoos, circuses or any other place where animals are abused or cared for improperly.  We've been tent camping in the Yukon, Northwest Territories, British Columbia, Alaska, etc., so we have been in bear country and have been near both grizzleys and black bears.  We had a black bear right by our tent (which was never in campgrounds, always in remote areas), and he made his way into our truck going after our dry dog food.  I can't count the amount of times there have been moose in or near our campsites.  Did I pick up grizzley shit and smell it, no, but I can recognize various droppings from different animals when I hike through the back woods.  You thought wrong.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 21, 2015)

rt3 said:


> Just out of curiosity how many people here, have been close to an elephant, heard a lion's roar from 10 miles away or even closer, or smelled giraffe or grizzly skat.  Or a Moose run through your camp sight , or had  Leopard hunt you at night.  Or  run from crocs. (You can count sharks if your from Australia).     I thought not.



And your point is??????


----------



## rt3 (Apr 21, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I rode an elephant at a zoo a long time ago.  Now I no longer go to zoos, circuses or any other place where animals are abused or cared for improperly.  We've been tent camping in the Yukon, Northwest Territories, British Columbia, Alaska, etc., so we have been in bear country and have been near both grizzleys and black bears.  We had a black bear right by our tent (which was never in campgrounds, always in remote areas), and he made his way into our truck going after our dry dog food.  I can't count the amount of times there have been moose in or near our campsites.  Did I pick up grizzley shit and smell it, no, but I can recognize various droppings from different animals when I hike through the back woods.  You thought wrong.


Anybody else?
no point just curious , back to your doughnuts


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 21, 2015)

rt3 said:


> Anybody else?
> no point just curious , back to your doughnuts



What is it with recliners, donuts, etal??


----------



## Cookie (Apr 21, 2015)

rt3 said:


> Anybody else?
> no point just curious , back to your doughnuts



No need to be so venomous, this is just a discussion forum. Is your problem physical or mental?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 21, 2015)

In a free society debate is encouraged. Doughnuts have nothing to do with it. I thought an armed society was supposedly a polite society, where then, rt, is your courtesy?


----------



## rt3 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey, I like doughnuts, are you prejudice against doughnuts? Besides Jim has declared the free/polite thing is BS. So we don't have to go by that anymore.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice slide, rt, but this small debater ain't buying it, care to try again? Lol.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey Jim, perhaps some of us think better while prone????


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 21, 2015)

rt3 said:


> Hey, I like doughnuts, are you prejudice against doughnuts? Besides Jim has declared the free/polite thing is BS. So we don't have to go by that anymore.



You mean your "A armed society is a polite society?" I still say that is BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 21, 2015)

rt3 said:


> Just out of curiosity how many people here, have been close to an elephant, heard a lion's roar from 10 miles away or even closer, or smelled giraffe or grizzly skat.  Or a Moose run through your camp sight , or had  Leopard hunt you at night.  Or  run from crocs. (You can count sharks if your from Australia).     I thought not.



 I have many times in Uganda. Been within about 20 feet from elephants, had a lion walk past our tent one night, been in the middle of a group of chimps, done dawn game walks and been too close to cape buffalo. Had our car chased by a cape buffalo and nearly hit by a hippo.

So what's your point?  I do adventure and I don't have a recliner and rarely eat donuts. So?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 21, 2015)

Annie, I think the point is think as rt does or you don't actually think at all?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 21, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, I think the point is think as rt does or you don't actually think at all?



Yes, I've had run ins with him before.  Don't know why I bother.


----------



## Debby (Apr 22, 2015)

rt3 said:


> The aggressive nature of the elephant will be reviewed by a committee, and probably be culled from the herd. But still at least, he got his in ,  is that what you are saying?




Why would a normal and very natural psychological and biological state cause an elephant to be culled/slaughtered?  That would be like killing your cat because she's in heat.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 22, 2015)

Debby said:


> Why would a normal and very natural psychological and biological state cause an elephant to be culled/slaughtered?  That would be like killing your cat because she's in heat.



Because culling and killing seems to be the answer to everything according to some..  I would love to say that it's an aberration of the human psyche... but the more I observe, it seems to be much more prevalent than we would like to admit.


----------

